# Gizmo is here



## mfeust (Feb 12, 2008)

I would like to thank Ray for being so professional when I ordered my Gizmo. The customer service from ordering,shipping,receiving was perfect.

I received my Gizmo on Monday Oct 6th. When I got home from work I opened her up and found one Gizmo in perfect shape, not a mark on it. I read about the tiny speaker post and thought from others discreption that one set of speaker wires I have that have connector pins at each end would fit, but just my luck the pins were to big for the holes in the posts. Tuesday at lunch I ran down to RS for some bannana plugs and when I got home from work I attached the bannana plugs to the speaker wire and hooked my speakers to the Gizmo.

This is how my office system will look like for awhile Zune>Gizmo>XL-S Encores in cherry. I have not listened to the Encores for at least six months, man I forgot how much I liked their sound. The Gizmo is burning in and so far for what it is I am liking what I hear. The highs are there and the lows are there, but the mids seem to be somewhat recessed. This could be the Zune or the current setup, they are just setting on my dinning room table. I will be hooking up a CDP to the Gizmo and doing a more critical listen after the Gizmo gets some more burn in time. I will come back with my thoughts later.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Mark - Looking forward to reading more from your listening sessions ... :huge:


----------

